# Quality of Blastocysts



## NatParnell (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I have just had a miscarriage at 11 weeks after donor transfer.  We have 3 frozen blastocysts, does anyone know if its likely for the same thing to happen as those blastocysts have come from the same batch of eggs/sperm?

Thanks xx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,
I had 2 blasts from one cycle 1 my son the other miscarried. I think it's really something for you to decide, as to whether you get them tested or take the chance and have a transfer? I wouldn't assume 1 out of 4 miscarrying means it will happen again, it's such a common thing sadly! Maybe see what your dr thinks xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NatParnell (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you all for your help. x


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, sorry about your loss, I've lost my babies too, it's awful and I can relate to you. By the way, have you tested your embies before transfer? 
Frankly I'm not sure about that, your doctor should consult you about this issue

Post edited to remove unnecessary quoting


----------



## NatParnell (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you all, we have decided not to have them tested. x


----------



## Ljp64 (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi Nat
On my last cycle of DE IVF I had two transfers. On the first one I had a BFN. I was really pessimistic about the FET with the last embryo and I'd often been told that the result of the first transfer dictated how the others in that cycle would go. The Frozen embie is upstairs in his cot. 

Good luck


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Hi Nat 

Sorry for your loss   My clinic director, and now me   are of the opinion that there's at least one good one in every batch. My two fresh D3's gave me a BFN but my D3 sFET is antagonising his sister on the sofa !!!!
There are so many factors at play. Age of donor, donor's egg quality (even young donors can have the odd dodgy egg), your 'womb' health, sperm quality. Did you get the POC (products of conception   ) tested ? sometimes it can be chromosomes at that stage, or was your progesterone checked ? I think it's important to be positive about each transfer & I really think that you have a great chance with 3 blasts.

Bundles x


----------

